# Maumee Blue Grass Island



## regmiller (Aug 23, 2005)

Hey guys, this is the ole female from Cincinnati. I'm coming up this weekend and I have some new questions. Do you park at Sidecut Park to go to Bluegrass Island? How high is the water to get to Bluegrass Island? Also, once you get on the other side of Bluegrass where everyone fishes, is there any place to fish on the bank? I've been up there many times and know the area a little bit, I just haven't been to Bluegrass Island. This year I have hip boots, so I can get there, however my husband won't let me get in the water on the other side because he's afraid I'll float down the river like that one guy did a couple of weeks ago. Any information you can give me would be a big help. As you can see, I won't be crowding anyone out because I'm fishing from the bank. Also, how deep is the water on the other side of the island? Thanks guys. Hey Cherelle, Coolwater, Mojo, do you know?


----------



## martino9 (Nov 2, 2006)

You should be ok by this weekend, it's possible to get over there right now but it will be no problem for anyone by the weekend, assuming we don't get a good rain. Once you are over on the island you can fish from shore if you want to but if the water is down there will be plenty of areas you can stand where it will only be about a foot of water or so. I don't know the story about the guy who floated down the river but I would imagine he was standing out in the rapids where it is deeper and the water moves quick. There shouldn't be too many people out so there should be plenty of room, good luck!


----------



## regmiller (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks martino9. Do you know how to get to the island though?


----------



## martino9 (Nov 2, 2006)

sorry, you can park in sidecut and walk past the restrooms to a trail, you walk about 40 or fifty yards to an area just upstream from an old damn(not sure if it was a damn) but there are concrete structures on the side, you walk over a little wood bridge over a small runoff creek and you should see an area of lots of foot traffic on the river bank, you can see a sign on the island near where you walk across. hope that helps.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

You can also cross behind where Clarence sells his jigs, ask him and he will show you where if you are unsure.


----------



## meadmeister (Apr 14, 2004)

Question becomes how long legged you are? The walk over can have two to three feet to cross. Once over just follow the the paths. Im 6'2" and it gets to my waist when its on the higher side. For other info try the Maumee Tackle website. They do a report every day that includes depth and sugesstions. Realize the difference between reported height and summer height is the amount of water you might have to go through approximately


----------



## regmiller (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks guys. Hey Swantucky, I read Walleye Run every day. Clarence is my buddy, we go way back. Which way would be the shallowest? Remember fellows, my husband is going to watch me go across, so I need as little water as possible if I am going to make it. You know how yaw'll are!!!! The thing is, he doesn't like fishing, so he comes up just to keep me safe. I've been coming up there for 14 years, and I haven't seen the other side of Bluegrass yet!


----------



## mojo (Apr 12, 2004)

Sorry...no help on the river this year. I'm about 750 miles away in new england now. I'm just super bored at work a lot so I still kill time checking up on things back home. I haven't wet a line yet this year other than practicing the saltwater fly rod for the upcoming stripers and one not so successful cod trip (I'm going insane being next to all this water with nothing to catch yet). The level can vary all along the island though. Sometimes you can wade out far and sometimes it drops off right at the bank. To be honest I never fished off bluegrass much anyways so I'm not much help. Buttonwood and the ft were always my haunts. Goodluck.


----------



## regmiller (Aug 23, 2005)

Hey Mojo, hope you are having some fun anyways. You helped me the last time with Maumee Bay State Park. Thanks for that. Just once I wanted to try it. I read you guys post all the time and it seems you have a lot of fun. In fact, I went to Bass Pro Shops down here and got some Power Bait like they talk about in Christmas Lights and Fire Tiger. I was going to try them!


----------



## fowltalk (Jan 28, 2007)

martino9 said:


> sorry, you can park in sidecut and walk past the restrooms to a trail, you walk about 40 or fifty yards to an area just upstream from an old damn(not sure if it was a damn) but there are concrete structures on the side, you walk over a little wood bridge over a small runoff creek and you should see an area of lots of foot traffic on the river bank, you can see a sign on the island near where you walk across. hope that helps.


As the above fella mentioned, this would be your best way to cross over. its shallower with less current. if the water level is near normal for summer pool there is very little actual water you will have to cross here. mainly exposed small rock islands. once across to bluegrass, just follow the beaten path to the main river. you are limited with hip boots, but it can be done.


----------



## regmiller (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks fowltalk. Another question though, is that the best place to fish or Buttonwood?


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

I would say the shallowest spot is behind the playground right above the wing dams. Don't cross downstream of the dams it is slicker than snot. As far as the fishing it has been changing from day to day as to where the hotspot is. The fishing has been o.k. to good on the eyes.


----------



## regmiller (Aug 23, 2005)

That's what I'm talking about! Thank you. Does anybody mess with your cars down there?


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

I've never had any problems, the rangers keep a pretty close eye on things.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Just check maumeetackle.net


----------

